# positive preg test



## alices (Feb 27, 2012)

if a pt comes to the ED and my dr final dx is uti and positive preg test do I code 5990 and v7242 or do I code for 64663 and 5990? sorry for all these questions lately, I sure do appreciate all the help..alice


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 27, 2012)

you code the 646.63 but not the 599.0 as that is redundant the additional code needed wold be the organism if you have one if not then as we do for the 599.0 you do not add one.


----------



## codeds07 (Feb 27, 2012)

*+ preg test*

I am thinking that it would be the V72.42 because she came in not knowing she was pregnant with symptoms of UTI so they ran the test found out she was pregnant and also had a UTI, she didnt come in for complication of pregnancy because she didnt know she was...Alice is that correct she had the test in the ER and didnt know she was pregnant? then I would code 599.0 +V72.42, but if she did know than I would code as Debra stated.


----------



## ksd (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree with Debra.  I code about 200 ER charts daily and run into that scenario a lot.   As far as her knowing she was pregnant or not, I would think on the lines if a patient comes in with arm pain after a fall and it is found they had a distal radial fracture we do not bill arm pain cause they did not know the radial bone was fractured.  So, I would code and I do code 646.63 and have yet to have any issues with this.


----------



## alices (Feb 27, 2012)

*re positive preg test*

yes they did the test in the ER but she had already taken an at home pregnancy test..thank you all of you for your help it is trully appreciated..alice


----------



## Mojo (Feb 27, 2012)

I would code it as 646.63 and 599.0 for more specificity since 646.6x also includes conditions of the female pelvic organs.


----------

